# Recording same channel at same time on both tuners



## jstaso (Mar 9, 2004)

Make TiVo smart enough to know not to use both tuners to record on the same channel as mine did last night with the NBC double listings of My Name Is Earl last night and not record Ugly Betty due to a "conflict".


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I totally agree that it should know not to record the same thing on both tuners. I think it's only happened to me once and luckily it did not cause a conflict.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

Its should also be smart enough to choose the digital or HD channel. Tivo always messes up UFC on channel 9, 9.1. It records both programs, yet they have the same description.


----------

